# season 2014



## Dick Monson

We got out for the annual opener celebration this morning and found we aged about 10 years since last season. My finger nails even hurt tonight. Right away we saw a sentinel bird on the edge of a field and then 2 more . Gave them time to walk into the corn headland and then we came forward but no birds were harmed. &^%$#@!!! Walked alfalfa field edges next to corn and pastures. Saw another sentinel in a hay field and as we approached pup Carly got the point, which I promptly missed both barrels. &^%$#@!!! Where there are 2 there should be more so we rounded the hilltop and bingo, up they came, just perfect position. &^%$#@!!! Missed again, but my buddy rolled one out and Carly found it. This was the first grouse she hasn't eaten. :eyeroll:

We tried another big hay field where Carly picked up scent on the edge and followed it down almost a 1/4 mile. I thought we maybe had a phez in front, but she got a nice close point on a big hen grouse. Got that one and a minute latter she had another pointed right off my boot. So 3 for the day in the bag. It was a cool morning with stiff wind but fun. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bobm

I'd give my left nut to be able to do that out my back door...heck I'd give both of them at my age they are just in the way.


----------



## Dick Monson

Faust?

I'm trying to stay awake 'til 9:30 so I can do it again Sunday, and Monday, and Tuesday.....


----------



## 94NDTA

Had a pretty good opener. I got my first triple on 2 shells in my life. We went with a new hunter, and my dad, who hardly ever shoots anymore. We saw a decent amount of birds. More than I expected, which is promising. Sasha did well, scout is still learning, but interested in birds and not gun shy. My brother, who we finally convinced to go hunting with us at 31 years old, was at least able to get a couple shots off and see birds. We leap frogged following a large covey for a while until we lost them, but had a great time.


----------



## indsport

Got two out of three birds I shot at. It took one field for him to get his energy burned off but after that, he did point two flocks and a single bird just fine and did exactly what he was supposed to do. It's the first hour of his enthusiasm that is a chore watching him run flat out for a couple of miles.


----------



## 94NDTA

indsport said:


> Got two out of three birds I shot at. It took one field for him to get his energy burned off but after that, he did point two flocks and a single bird just fine and did exactly what he was supposed to do. It's the first hour of his enthusiasm that is a chore watching him run flat out for a couple of miles.


What kind of dog? All of our setters have been that way, my lab is not lol.


----------



## Dick Monson

You fellows did good. Just being out there is an accomplishment. Today I saw one other hunting crew, yesterday none.

It was a heavy dew last night that kept the grass wet until 10:30 this morning. I had both Sam and Carly along today. They don't hunt well together, much better alone. Seems one is always running into the other or covering the same ground. I think they concentrate better when I put down one at a time.

We were out on the coteau again this morning.










The East Coast guys claim if you find a Mylar balloon it will bring you luck. And we did. And I needed luck.










Sam and Carly pretty much went nuts on the whole first cover, busting 2 coveys way out there. On the second cover I put Sam up and took the pup. We had a long dry walk with no scent. She will still flash point mice, etc, and there were plenty of those, but you see the difference by the intensity of the body language. We were almost back to the truck where the alfalfa field met the section line on a little hill. I was shuffling along, bemoaning my rotten shooting yesterday, sore feet, gee look at all those hoppers, and then she had a good point.










I walked in past her and had a perfect covey rise as they tried to crest the little hill. Shot a double, Carly found both, life was good, feet weren't so sore, what a good hunter am I. Don't ever say that. God doesn't like it. We came down the other side of the hill and there was a patch of plum bushes in the fence by the section line. Carly pointed again. Had to be the same covey that just flushed before. I crossed the fence to get on the other side of the bushes, sure that they would flush upwind into me. Glanced back for the dog, then looked forward and they were all in the air, right in my face. Missed both barrels. From riches to rags.

Had lunch on the endgate and talked it over with the dogs. Carly had a few miles on her by now but Sam was rested so I tried another hay field down the road. This one had a corn field beside it. Sam had scent but lost it and then ducked into the corn. I should have been high stepping because 4 grouse came straight up out of the corn, just out of range. Whistled him out of the corn into the alfalfa and he picked scent again. Got a real nice point and that was 3 for the day.










The grouse inspector.










I think I'll have to go to work on Monday just to rest up.


----------



## 94NDTA

I know my dogs are happy I'm going to work to get some needed rest. Nice work.


----------



## alleyyooper

Beautiful dogs Dick.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Great hunt. Especially nice to watch a young dog work! 
I LOVE hunting pre pheasant season sharp tails! Usually lots of birds, great fall weather, etc.


----------



## Dick Monson

Went out today to an old favorite spot I haven't been to since Duke died. A memory over every hill. Grouse season should be called "I almost got a grouse" season. Cold and windy and they wouldn't hold for &^%$. Put up 17 birds in 5 flushes. One little bastage let me flush him twice and he still got away. Hope he drowned in the lake but I doubt it. Had 2 head on shots, just a bit to the side, and missed those too. Felt like Charlie Brown. The dogs had fun. Sam had a couple good points, one at 105 good long paces. (5 birds). I walked in between Sam and the birds, thinking they couldn't possibly be that far out and they got up behind me. Sam put up a pair of coyotes that stopped to give him the once over. Neat how they do that when they don't see a human. Sam gave them the "I am a Rambo Lion" routine and they took off. Carly came and stood behind me. Brave dog. Soooooo, the grouse won again.

Hoping for a trip west, they are getting wild around here.


----------



## alleyyooper

Memory's made and remembered. I consider a day spent with dogs a great day as they don't find fault although some of the looks you get?

 Al


----------



## kingcanada

I haven't made it to ND yet, but I did make the 4 1/2 hour drive over to where "Mikey likes it" lives and we had incredible grouse hunting. This was my first real go around with early season birds, grouse with manners. Both of our dogs found plenty of grouse and the 28 ga. was most adequate. I have dreamt of early birds for decades but my schedule always screwed the deal on going to where that are. My schedule may have to change permanent! I know the grouse will be wised up in ND by November, but I am looking forward to the dance! Large bores and tight chokes...


----------

